
Show HN: Perfalytics – Postgres Performance Made Easy - malisper
http://perfalytics.com
======
malisper
Hi. Creator here. I developed Perfalytics out of my frustration with analyzing
Postgres performance. I've been optimizing Postgres full time for the last
three years and I still find it difficult to get a good understanding of why
certain queries are sometimes slow. It's clear other people have a hard time
debugging Postgres performance issues based on the number of Postgres
performance posts that have appeared on Hacker News over the years.[0][1][2]

Perfalytics is like EXPLAIN ANALYZE on steroids. It's a Postgres extension
that records the query plan of every query as it runs. By recording all this
information, you're able to detect and diagnose performance issues way before
you would be able to otherwise. For example, you can use this information to
detect potential problems like sequential scans and on-disk sorts as soon as
they start occurring. When a query suddenly becomes a lot slower, you can use
Perfalytics to dig into what exactly changed between when the query was fast
and when the query was slow.

In addition, because Perfalytics records so much information about your
queries, I'm able to make specific recommendations on how to improve of your
database. This enables all teams, even those without much Postgres experience,
to lean on Perfalytics to get the expertise they need to scale Postgres.

If you have any questions about Perfalytics, feel free to reach out to me at
michael@perfalytics.com. It's my goal to make scaling Postgres a truly
painless experience.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12606480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12606480)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19955462](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19955462)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15761026](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15761026)

